# Smoked Beet Salad



## erehweslefox (Sep 18, 2016)

Smoked Beet and Spinach Salad

3-4 large beets
1 lb spinach
one large red onion
8 oz feta cheese
8 oz cherry tomatoes
1 tbsp powdered mustard
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tbsp ground black pepper
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp honey

Peel and cut the beets in half, and smoke, using a Cameron stove smoker or equivalent, they should be tender to a fork poke when done. 

Dice them up. By now your hands will be red. That just means you are doing it right.

toss with spinach, cherry tomatoes (I cut them in half), feta cheese, and the onion diced. 

In a small mixing bowl combine spices, honey, oil and vinegar. Whisk aggressively. pour over as a dressing and toss.

Enjoy and mock your friends who said beets weren't interesting. 

Yrs,

TBS


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 18, 2016)

This sounds delicious, Fox.   I would be happy with it even with un-smoked beets. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 18, 2016)

I think the feta cheese and cherry tomatoes make it, but it doesn't hurt at all to smoke the beets, plus cider vinegar! I mean what isn't awesome with a cider vinegar dressing?

TBS


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2016)

I Ditto Cheryl J! 

Fox, beets can normally take up to 40 minutes to cook in water. How long (approx.) does it take in the dry smoker?


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 19, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I Ditto Cheryl J!
> 
> Fox, beets can normally take up to 40 minutes to cook in water. How long (approx.) does it take in the dry smoker?



High Medium heat on the burner, six out of ten on my electric stove, and I let it warm up before I put the smoker on. I think gets it to about 350, I give them 45 minutes up to 50, depends on the beets. Obviously small ones cook quicker, and larger ones need more time.

TBS


----------

